# Two male rats need a good home!



## bulletproof.mama (Jul 5, 2008)

I have two adorable medium sized male rats that I have just required only recently. One is all dark gray, and one is dark gray and white. Turns out my boyfriend is having allergy problems with them within only a week of having them, and it just doesn't seem like they will end up working in our home. They are from the same litter group, and love to run around and cuddle with each other. They are so friendly and curious, that I would love to see them end up with someone who really wants to take care of them correctly. As for pick up? I can come to you if it is a reasonable distance.

Included:

2 medium sized male rats
1 medium wire cage
1 large wheel
1 no break, glass water bottle with hooks
1 wooden "cozy" home
1 27.5 liter bag of bedding (used once)
1 5 lb bag of nutriphase mouse/rat food (used once)
1 package Yogies! treats (used once)
1 package of chewing blocks(3 used, in cage now)

Small re-homing fee asked to make sure they go to a real home and do not end up as snake food.

location: northside of chicago....belmont/kedzie


----------

